
NSA to cut system administrators by 90% to limit data access - tomh
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/09/us-usa-security-nsa-leaks-idUSBRE97801020130809
======
chris_wot
Apparently, the reason for excessive surveillance isn't because of government
and NSA overreach, it's because of the administrators of the systems used to
do the surveillance.

Incredible! At least they'll be monitoring everyone, but doing it badly now.

------
malandrew
Wonder what percent of those system administrators given the axe are going to
walk out the door with tons of information.

Any would be whistleblowers among those that are likely to be cut now have
more incentive to produce smoking gun evidence.

